# surrogate, and bleeding after IVF :-( Advice please.......



## Anne-Marie123 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi there, Ive not posted before but am really hoping someone can help! I am being a surrogate for a wonderful couple, I flew to Cyprus 2 weeks ago, and had 5 embreos transfered on 10.12.2010. After 6 days I started to bleed......  :-(    quite bright red (sorry, tmi!) like my usualy period i would say. After about 48 hours it stopped for 24 hours.......  and now its started again.  Could it be a few 'coming away' or could this be all leaving us?.............  Having a blood test on Wednesday to find out if we have a BFP or a ........ BFN. but this beeding is driving us all crazy! 
So was just wondering others experiances and weather this sounds 'normal' after IVf or not
xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Anne Marie I really hope that you are pregnant (5 embryos wow that is risky on many fronts, and in the UK you would not be premitted more than 2 if donor was under 40 and 3 if she was over 40!!!!) many ladies have bleeding in the 2ww, sometimes it might be implantation bleeding as well, it might be worth contacting the clinic as they may suggest increasing your progesterone supplement (gestone/cyclogest etc).

Wishing you much luck and you are doing  a fantastic thing, your couple are so lucky to have you.

L x


----------



## Anne-Marie123 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi there, thanks so much for taking the time to reply. We had all treatment in Cyprus which is probably why 5! The doc said that 1 if any should take hence why he thought 5 would be 'ok' to transfer! 5 was scary, but I had to put my trust in the docs/clinic! I contscted them as soon as I started bleeding and yes they have tripled my cyclogest from 1 at night to 1, 3 times a day!  I keep talking to the lil embreos, to hang on in there! Off to London Wednesday for the blood test and results on Thursday...... I would so dearly love to be able to give them the BFP as an ideal Xmas present!
Thanks again, Im keep everything crossed!
xxxxx


----------



## baby maryam (May 2, 2010)

Just wondered how are you, has the bleeding stopped?

I hope you are doing well...


----------



## Marie71 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hope everything ok for you - sometimes bleeding a bad sign, sometimes not, but fingers crossed for you.

Do you mind me asking what clinic you are using in Cyprus, and why you opted to go abroad?

I'm finding things take forever here, and am considering it myself.

Anyway, best of luck

Maz


----------

